# MaraX temperature problem



## Tjyven (Jun 14, 2021)

I´ve had my MaraX for about 8 months now and besides a problem a couple of months ago where "something" was probably stuck in a solenoid it has worked very well. Especially the temperature stability has been very impressive. As you might know it has three settings (0, 1 and 2) where setting 0 on my machine usually is 92+-0.5, setting 1 = 94+-0.5 and setting 2 = 96+-0.5. I measure the temperatures in the grouphead after the pump has been on for a few seconds and the temperature gets stabilized.

But now for about a week the swings in temperature has been much bigger. At the moment I have setting 1 and temperatures has changed from about 92.5 all the way up to 97.5. I have done the measurements spread all over the day. I can of course still use the machine without problem but of course it is tougher to get good result.

Anyone knows what might be the problem here and how it can be solved?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Tjyven It could be a few things:...*is there a corresponding change in the boiler steam pressure and heating behaviour*? As this would need to be the case for the group temperature to be varying. 

*Assumptions as no information given:*



You're using a group head thermometer e.g. a coffee sensor or similar device.


idle temperatures before pulling water through are as normal


Your MaraX is always doing this now and not intermittent


it started a week ago and you haven't done any maintenance, fitted new parts, descaled etc...


*Possiblities based on assumptions (no particular order):*



Limescale


issue with your group head thermometer


faulty thermal sensor in thermosyphon circuit, or in boiler


faulty wiring, loose connection between thermal sensor and Gicar box


water being lost from sealed brew circuit creating a small void (expansion valve or group etc..)


Faulty Gicar Box


something you are doing differently


Not enough information to diagnose it at this point and a few assumptions I needed to make....?


----------



## Tjyven (Jun 14, 2021)

@DavecUKI have not checked the steam pressure very thoroughly, I can start doing that also.

Yes I have a thermomterer from coffee sensor. Before pulling it has always been small swings in the temperature but now I am checking with pump on for about 5-10 seconds so the temperature is stable.

I have not fitted any new parts or done any maintenance (except grouphead cleaning) last week. Of course the thermometer could have issues but I am pretty sure I do feel difference in tastes comparing a shot at 94 and 97.5, still a possibility though.

What would the best first step for me be? Can I check anything in the machine or would I need a technician? Would it be a good idea to do a descaling maybe?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Tjyven said:


> What would the best first step for me be? Can I check anything in the machine or would I need a technician? Would it be a good idea to do a descaling maybe?


 It might be, it depends on whether the water used in the machine can form scale.


----------



## Tjyven (Jun 14, 2021)

@DavecUKYes, I take water from the tap and the hardness here is middle hard I think, about 8 °dH. I do use water filter in the machine.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Tjyven It doesn't sound like it should have scaled, unless you used the water filter to the limit...but you never know. Is the machine still under warranty?


----------



## Tjyven (Jun 14, 2021)

@DavecUKThe filter is not used to the limit, not even half I think. Will check the warranty but the machine is only 8-9 months so shouldnt be a problem I think. I can contact the seller on Monday.


----------



## Tjyven (Jun 14, 2021)

A short follow up.

I descaled the machine few days ago and after that everything seems to be working again. Temperature is much more stable now.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Tjyven - was the probe scaled up, consequently under reading the actual temperature?


----------



## Tjyven (Jun 14, 2021)

@MediumRoastSteamI did not open up the machine, just ran a descaling procedure and after that it has so far worked as normal.


----------

